# Grit recommendations needed.



## DSChief (Jun 15, 2013)

After burning out my little dremel tool, taking down the bolsters on a Dexter Russell & a 12' Sab. I bit the bullet
& ordered a real belt grinder. I found a place online where I can get Norton SG Blaze belts.
What would be a beginner level assortment of grits to stock pile. nothing too extreme, something for minor tip repair,
on ODC that I come by, & putting my fat german knives on a diet.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 15, 2013)

60 for metal removal, then 120. After that, you just refine the surface. I use gators after that.


----------



## DSChief (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm showing my ignorance here! what are "Gators"

Ok got it, googled & found commercial brand of abrasives.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 16, 2013)

Chief,

What type of belt grinder did you purchase?


----------



## DSChief (Jun 16, 2013)

2X48 W/6" contact wheel from Norm Coote


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 16, 2013)

So it looks like you still need to buy a motor, right?


----------



## DSChief (Jun 16, 2013)

Have tentatively settled on a Leeson 2 Hp 3 phase TEFC 1740 RPM, with a 56 HC housing. will pair it up with a KBDA-27D with digital readout
& a trim pot for speed control


----------

